# Hand burr grinder (espresso only)



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

I have got Hario Medium Glass Hand Coffee Grinder. One thing i am struggling with it is the level at which i grind is too fine and the next level is too coarse, there is no setting between these two levels. It can grind very fine for turkish coffee and pretty coarse for filter coffee both i dont need.

So the question is, it there any other good hand grinder IN SAME RANGE as Hario which is specifically for espresso grind (not turkish or Filter) which will give me more level adjustments withing that espresso band?

P.S. Machine i use is Rancilio Silvia

Thanks!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You need a pretty decent grinder to get the best out of the Silvia. If you are determined to stick with a hand grinder something like a Made by Knock Felgrind/Hausgrind or something in the Orphan Espresso Lido range.


----------



## Umar (Jul 26, 2015)

I was using a Porlex hand grinder for a year before recently upgrading. It cost me about £20-30. I only used it for espresso grinds and found it done a great job.

Machine I use is Gaggia Classic...not sure if that makes any difference.


----------

